# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό Morris] morris 24000 inverter δε ζεσταινει

## ioannis_83

το εν λογο μηχανημα να εχει δουλεψει στο συνολο 100 ωρες.ειναι εκτος εγγυησης.τωρα,ενω το αναβω,ξεκιναει ο κομπρεσσορας και βγαζει χλιαρο για κανενα 10λεπτο,μου πεταει ενδειξη ποτε f6 και ποτε Ε3 και σταματαει.το παραξενο της υποθεσης ειναι οτι οταν δουλευει ο κομπρεσσορας,τρεμοπαιζουν τα φωτα σε ολο το σπιτι,και ακουγεται στην ασφαλεια του ac ενα διαρκες κλικ κλικ . για να μου φυγει η αμφιβολια το εδωσα ρευμα και απο εξωτερικο καλωδιο μεσω του γενικου(40α).θελω να πω οτι η γραμμη το σηκωνειι ανετα.και επισης η ασφαλεια του ειναι c20,ειδικη για κινητηρες,και ως τωρα δεν ειχε προβλημα.δε ξερω που να κοιταξω.απ τη μορρις μου ειπαν οι κωδικοι ειναι προστασια inverter ο ενας και ο αλλος λεει ειναι η εξωτερικη πλακετα.οποιος γνωριζει ας δωσει τα φωτα του,ειναι καινουργιο και το πηρα 900ε...

----------


## chrisrigas

κοιταξε τον πυκνωτη λειτουργειας και μετα δες αν εχει υγρα εαν δεν ειναι τιποτα απο ολα αυτα αρχισε να κοιτας την πλακετα ψυχρες κολλησεις ισως καποιος πυκνωτης

----------


## DIATHERM

Δεν νομιζω να ειναι ο πυκνωτης λειτουργιας, απο την στιγμη που παιρνει μπροστα ο συμπιεστης...
εφοσον σου βγαζει error κοιταξε το φρεον του καταρχην να βεβαιωθεις και απο εκει, και μετα ψαξε την εξωτερικη πλακετα που σου βγαζει και το προβλημα...
τωρα οσο για το τρεμοπαιξιμο στα φωτα  κανε μια μετρηση στην ταση του μηχανιματος οταν ειναι αυτο σε λειτουργια...

----------


## ioannis_83

ο συμπιεστης δουλευει κανονικα,ακουγεται αλλα ακουγεται σαν ασυγχρονιστος,δηλαδη ανεβαζει στιγμιαια στροφες,πεφτει,σαν αυτοκινητο με ασταθες ρελαντι.το φρεον μπορω να το δω χωρις να εχω μανομετρο?γιατι για να φωναξω τεχνικο ειναι σε χωριο,λιγο δυσκολο.ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον.

----------


## DIATHERM

ετσι δουλευουν τα κλιματστικα inverter...
o συμπιεστης δεν δουλευει συνεχεια και επισεις δεν δουλευει με της ιδιες στροφες,σε σχεση με ενα απλο κλιματιστικο, αυξομιονωνται οι στροφες αναλογα με της απαιτησεις του χωρου...

----------


## ioannis_83

γνωριζω πως λειτουργουν τα ινβερτερ.εχει αποτομες διακυμανσεις,δε δουλευει οπως παλια.το θεμα ειναι μπορω να δω το φρεον με καποιο τροπο αν ειναι οκ?

----------


## chrisrigas

μονο αν βαλεις κασα μανομετρων για να δεις τις πιεσεις,αλλιως βαλε μια αμπεροτσιμπιδα αλλα και παλι επειδη ειναι inverter δεν θα καταλαβεις και πολλα ,απλως θα βλεπεις την ενταση του ρευματος να αυξομοιωνεται

----------


## ioannis_83

απο τα συμπτωματα που ανεφερα υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι ελειψη φρεον?μη φωναξω τζαμπα τεχνικο αν ειναι πλακετα και δωσω τζαμπα το 50αρι...

----------


## chrisrigas

ναι,ισως αλλα πιο πιθανο ειναι πλακετα η καποιο αισθητηριο

----------


## ioannis_83

οποτε πως ξεκιναω?τα πουρακια μεσα,καποιο θερμιστορ εξω?

----------


## chrisrigas

εγω στη θεση θα ξαναεπαιρνα τηλ. την μορρις και θα τους ελεγα οτι ειμαι τεχνικος και τι σημαινουν ακριβως ειναι οι κωδικοι που βγαζει το μηχανημα για να ξερω στα σιγουρα που να ψαξω,γιατι αυτο μπορει να ειναι οτιδοιποτε ακομα και απο τα αισθηρια στο συμπηκνωτη λογο ελληψης φρεον

----------


## DIATHERM

Ετσι ακριβως ωπος ειπες πρεπει να γυνει φυλε Χρηστο...!!
παιρνεις τηλ και απαιτεις να σου δοσουν το manual με τα error.....
για να ξερεις σηγουρα που θα ψαξεις....
γιατι εαν πηγαινεις ισως να ειναι αυτο ισως να ειναι το αλλο περισσοτερο θα μπερδευτεις και δεν θα βγαλεις ακρι....

----------


## ioannis_83

παιδια να στε καλα,θα παρω τηλ ξανα να με πουν ακριβως.και κατι τελευταιο.οι κωδικοι βλαβων ειναι αξιοπιστοι,εννοω οταν σου λεει πχ πλακετα ειναι πλακετα η μπορει να ειναι ενα αλλο περιφερειακο αλλα να διαγνωνει πλακετα?

----------


## ioannis_83

παιδια βοηθηστε μπας και βρω καμια λυση.το ειδε τεχνικος,μετρησε φρεον και ειναι οκ.διαρροη δεν υπαρχει.οταν αναβει στη θερμανση,παιρνει μπροστα ο κομπρεσσορας και δουλευει και ο εξω ανεμιστηρας συνεχεια.ο αερας μεσα ειναι χλιαρος ως κρυος,ο μικρος σωληνας κρυος και ο μεγαλος χλιαρος,ακομη και μετα απο ωρα λειτουργιας.ο κομπρεσσορας αυξομειωνει αλλα ο ανεμιστηρας εξω δουλευει ασταματητα...εχει κοντα 1,5 χρονο κ δε μπορω να βγαλω ακρη,help...

----------


## aris285

αφου μας λες οτι απο αλλη ασφαλεια λειτουργει κανωνικα.τωτε πιθανοτατα εχει προβλημα η γραμη που ειναι συνδεμενο. ελενξε αν ειναι χαλαρη καμια συνδεση στον πηνακα και στην αναγκη αλαξε και τον ασφαλειοδιακοπτη...

----------


## ioannis_83

οσο αφορα τη γραμμη τροφοδοσιας το εχω αποκλεισει,τραβηξα 2,5αρι απο την κλεμα της μεσα μοναδας στον πινακα,δεν ειναι η γραμμη.κατι με την εξωτερικη μοναδα ειναι αλλα τι???σα ρελε που δε κουμπωνει σωστα,σα πυκνωτης χαλασμενος....καποιος που εχει παρομοια εμπειρεα?

----------

